# Old Army cadet uniforms



## Bergeron 971 (6 Nov 2006)

K guys
I'm trying to rebuild an old army cadet tunic.
I'm thinking of the ??? mid 80's?
As of now I have the following badges.







From what I know,
Army Cadet Drum Major
Army Cadet Sgt
Army cadet Lt ?
....
Ok I don't know most of them
hahaha.
if anyone can name them, or find old books as references, could you scan and post them?
As well as standards as to where it goes on the tunics.
I want to make an authentic 80's tunic, with badges the kids haven't ever seen.
such as the Silver NSCE
Bisley, etc.

As well. If you have other badges ? i could make a second tunic. 
I want a tunic with a certain rank and which badges this rank would have had etc.

I know some CIC's could help me out.
Thanks guys


----------



## Bergeron 971 (6 Nov 2006)

i'm also looking for old pics of you guys in your uniforms
i'll see the badges in use.
I also have old armlets for summer dress.

Once this era project is done. I'll be working on the older uniform, the battle dress cadet uniform. from?? 50's-?


----------



## Bergeron 971 (6 Nov 2006)

thanks. Its a start.


----------



## rwgill (7 Nov 2006)

This site will help you with everything that you are looking for.

http://www.armycadethistory.com/

There is a qualification section

http://www.armycadethistory.com/Qualifications_1978_92.htm

There are also plenty of pictures all over the site.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (7 Nov 2006)

Maybe I should make 2 uniforms from the 70's late 80's. One SNCO, and one Cdt Officer.
What would be the badges a Elite cadet would have had in the day?


----------



## Bergeron 971 (9 Nov 2006)

Your telling me with all the gray haired people on this site, there isn't one willing to post pic's of them selves in cadet uniform from another generation?
Sheesh, not proud to show people you where actually a cadet once upon a time.
HAHA


----------



## primer (9 Nov 2006)

Bergeron 971 said:
			
		

> Your telling me with all the gray haired people on this site, there isn't one willing to post pic's of them selves in cadet uniform from another generation?
> Sheesh, not proud to show people you where actually a cadet once upon a time.
> HAHA



Hey that's why were old they did not have camera's then LOL  ;D


----------



## Lerch (9 Nov 2006)

And if they did...they were black and white...so you couldn't see much anyway.


----------



## rwgill (10 Nov 2006)

rwgill said:
			
		

> This site will help you with everything that you are looking for.
> 
> http://www.armycadethistory.com/
> 
> ...



I say again:

www.armycadethistory.com

There are currently over 23,000 images on the site.  Army.ca would be very upset if I posted ALL of them here.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (10 Nov 2006)

Ya, I've been on that site for years.
But I'm interested in seeing some people that freqwent this site when they where cadets. HAHA.


----------



## rwgill (10 Nov 2006)

Well then.......................


----------



## Oli (14 Nov 2006)

never did like the parades ... out and about, that was my thing  :warstory:


----------



## Bergeron 971 (14 Nov 2006)

I decided to start another project..  ;D

As one of my faverate former cadet corps was disbanned 2360 CHofO, I decided to redo some of there uniforms. 
I'll be doing the following for 2360 CHofO
- Cadet level uniform. 
-Junior level NCO. (Mcpl) (Garrison Dress)
-Senior level NCO. (CWO) (Highland dress)
-SNCO Combat dress (WO)

I have most of what I need, however I am missing the following:
-One fly (for highland dress)
-One pair of spats. (Mine where stolen)
-One pair of hose tops. 
-Three CHofO cadet balmoral.
-One Glangary
-Three Black web belts. 
-One CHofO web belt buckle.
-One Combat balmoral.
If anyone has the old mini tartan tie and tartan ascot, that would be sweet.

Pictures will be posted when these projects are complete.

Anyone with comments etc, or is interested in helping me out private message me via this site. 
Cheers.


----------



## Burrows (14 Nov 2006)

How about you finish one project before starting another?  Not trying to be rude, but I'd like to see some results before this just turns into "Begerons dream list"


----------



## Bergeron 971 (14 Nov 2006)

hahaha,
They'll get all done

My former projects was to redo a Airborne combat uniform from late-SSF era. Completed that years ago.
I was also working on a Airborne DEU but decided to change it to the summer DEU "Tans".
98% complete.

I'll get some pictures and post them when i have time.


----------



## ryanmann356 (15 Nov 2006)

how did those cadet officer appintments work?  Was there NCO and officer cadets and did they chose which one they wanted to become?


----------



## rwgill (15 Nov 2006)

The application of the officer ranks varied from unit to unit.


----------



## p_imbeault (20 Nov 2006)

I was recently cleaning out a large locker in our shooting range to put all of our Rifle Team equipment, and came across a number of corps photo albums from late 70's to early 90's. I'll take a couple home next week and scan some pics. What years, ranks, activites would you be interested in seeing? Be a little more specific if you can cause there are ALOT of photos.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (20 Nov 2006)

80's era. When the red ranks where in use.
I've found plenty of pics with the left arms because people have their pics taken when recieving awards etc from that same darn side. lol
if you have some pics of the chest and right arm.
thanks again for everyones help.


----------



## rwgill (20 Nov 2006)

If you are looking for the proper badge placement, that's easy.  Everything but the course badges is the same for the right sleeve.  Only the star, rank, roundel and shoulder flash were on the right side.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (23 Nov 2006)

K, I'm working on the first tunic now, 

i would like the old chaps point of view

Right Arm:
National Silver Star Exam
.....
Figuring I need a course.....
maybe move one from the right arm?

Red Sgt.

Left arm: 
Standard First Aid
Old CLI (three arrow, with maple leaf)
Old Rifle coach (X-rifles and maple leaf)
Banff.

under RCAC badge, the X-rifles and crown.


----------



## rwgill (24 Nov 2006)

There were no camp badges on the right arm.

The silver star w/wreath, from what I remember was silver star, plus an instructor summer course.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (24 Nov 2006)

oh ok,
so all the badges will go on the left arm. how many courses can I pull off on my uniform?
Does the above confidiration work?
As well, how about Bisley? I have that badge. would i be able to add it? and where did it go?


----------



## rwgill (24 Nov 2006)

The left arm sounds good.

As for the "Bisley" badge, I am not 100% sure ???  It may go atop the left pocket, where the wings would go ???


----------



## Bergeron 971 (25 Nov 2006)

OH, as if I forgot about the Wings, I'm running out of years I think? I would like to add wings too


----------



## THEARMYGUY (5 Feb 2007)

Correct.  Bisley does go atop the left breast pocket.  Para would be worn above the Bisley badge.  Red leaf only on the Para badge.  The officer stripes were 1 for Lt, 2 for Capt, 3 for Major and 4 for Lt Col.  Lt Col was used at camps but did occur from time to time at units.  The fitness badge would be for a crse called pert.  Physical Education and Recreational Training.  The   was worn if you attended an exchange course.  It was worn on both arms between the affiliated unit and the RCAC badge.  Hope this info helps.

Cheers! 

the army guy :warstory:


----------

